# New Solarforce p60 hosts - L2N and P1D



## Blitzwing (Oct 6, 2012)

These have just appeared on the solarforce-sales site.


P1D is an alloy version of the P1 with a fat, 27mm body, HAIII and comes in black and grey.

L2N is an L2 with a body with finger grooves and a fluted tailcap and in black and grey. 

Both nice looking lights and both have flush bezels that won't swallow up a heap of spill.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 6, 2012)

The L2N looks great, but it's not available in a single-16340 format. And the P1D is misnamed, because it too is a 2x16340 light.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the L2N. Getting one pretty soon.

Solarforce hosts keeps getting better and better.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. The L2N looks like a solid host, basically a L2 with finger groove grips and a different tailcap. The P1d however is confusing. Looks pretty much like a P1 but completely made of HAIII aluminum. I like the P1 due to its use of GFRP material (see full review here). Now if they would only fix the heatsinking issue of the P1.... oh wait they sort of just did with the P1d except no GFRP material:shrug:.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Oct 7, 2012)

+1 on the L2N, looks great and if it's as nice as the previous L2 series it's a bargain. The P1D IMO is the answer to the heatsinking issue as LK points out in the previous post. I wonder if the P1D is lego-able w/ L2 tailcaps and bezels and vice versa?


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 7, 2012)

^Gurthang said:


> I wonder if the P1D is lego-able w/ L2 tailcaps and bezels and vice versa?



Cannot, as you can see the dimension:

L2N = 136 x 32 x 25.4
P1D = 136 x 34 x 27

P1D is a little bit fatter and the website didn't mention of accessories such as bezels and tailcaps.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 7, 2012)

Just ordered a black L2N.

With an M3 turbohead..... 

Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## biglights (Oct 7, 2012)

Blitzwing said:


> Just ordered a black L2N.
> 
> With an M3 turbohead.....
> 
> Too good a deal to pass up.



I really hate these deals :thumbsup:


----------



## LV426 (Oct 7, 2012)

P1D... Oh so pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 7, 2012)

Precious.....my preciousssss......


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 8, 2012)

I ordered the grey L2N with 3 mode drop in. Nice combo deal!


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting. Certainly I love the Solarforce lights, but being so close to other ones they already have, I wonder why they came out with these? Guess it's all in the eye of the beholder haha. Hmm, to get one or not lol.....


----------



## lightfooted (Oct 9, 2012)

On the Solarforcesales webpage for the P1D it does specifically say "The head assembly is replaceable and compatible with relevant Solarforce accessories" and while I'm not sure I like the finger grooves in the L2N...I do like the tailcap style.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's my L2N.

Box is a new design.







And the host.






With M3 attached.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 16, 2012)

That's a nice looking light, Blitzwing. I'm hoping my grey L2N is here tomorrow.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheers. Interested to see how the grey looks.


----------



## JJay03 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im looking for another host for a xpg2 dropin and cant decide which solarforce to get. L2N, P1 or P1d hmm.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 18, 2012)

Tough choice. I do really like my unscratchable P1 with the three mode XP-G.


----------



## JJay03 (Oct 18, 2012)

I do like that about the P1 also. I ended up going with the L2N though it looks nice and cant beat the price.


----------



## Lumens Industry (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of the grey. I just wish they made them in HAIII : / but overall, I like the design as much as the L2T. Very solid with no battery rattle using Xtar 2600.


----------



## orbital (Oct 18, 2012)

+

Received a grey L2N today, the grey is dark,, super stealthy look 
it does in fact feel super in hand.

Fit & finish is spot on, the switch feels positive


..do I like it more than the L2T? 











I think so ^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 19, 2012)

It would look great with the L2T round head. Must try that out...


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 19, 2012)

L2N will replace my L2T when US dealers will have them stock. 

Like the style of L2T but its slippery for me.


----------



## betweenrides (Oct 20, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Received a grey L2N today, the grey is dark,, super stealthy look
> it does in fact feel super in hand.
> ...



+1

Very dark grey almost looks black unless you view in good light. the matte finish is flawless and feels great in hand. I swapped out a reverse clicky switch with an old L2, prefer that over the forward clicky. The new U2 XM-L is very bright.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 20, 2012)

Various Legoings I've done.

L2N with L2T head.







Now with L2T tailcap and GITD switch boot.






L2T with L2N head and tailcap.






And the L2N as I'll carry it at work, with L2T head, tailcap, toothy aluminium bezel and a Solarforce clip. Dropin the three mode Ultrafire T6.


----------



## PCC (Oct 27, 2012)

don.gwapo said:


> Cannot, as you can see the dimension:L2N = 136 x 32 x 25.4P1D = 136 x 34 x 27P1D is a little bit fatter and the website didn't mention of accessories such as bezels and tailcaps.


Without having one to actually verify, I will venture a guess that the P1D is Lego-able with the other Solarforce lights based on the fact that my polymer P1 is Lego-able, both bezel and tail. The larger diameter might make fitting a clip a bit more difficult, though.


----------



## don.gwapo (Oct 29, 2012)

I might be wrong but want to see a lego P1D with an L2 head and tailcap. Maybe just the dimensions it differs from a regular L2 but the internals is the same.


----------



## jcalvert (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Despite the L2N not being hard anodized, for those of you who have one, is the anodizing holding up to daily use, or not so much. I would greatly appreciate your feedback, thank you!

-John


----------



## JJay03 (Nov 7, 2012)

I finally got my L2N saturday and I really like it. Only thing I do not like is how wimpy the o-rings seem. I have dropped it twice though on hard tile and not one scratch I was impressed how the finish has held up.


----------



## jcalvert (Nov 7, 2012)

JJay03 said:


> I finally got my L2N saturday and I really like it. Only thing I do not like is how wimpy the o-rings seem. I have dropped it twice though on hard tile and not one scratch I was impressed how the finish has held up.



Thank you JJ, I really appreciate your feedback.

-John


----------



## PCC (Nov 7, 2012)

don.gwapo said:


> I might be wrong but want to see a lego P1D with an L2 head and tailcap. Maybe just the dimensions it differs from a regular L2 but the internals is the same.


Sorry, I had a brain fart as I had read the words, but, it didn't register that you wanted to see a picture of the P1 Lego'd with another Solarforce. Here's my L2T mixed with the P1. The P1 body with L2T tail cap works fine, but, the L2T body with P1 tail doesn't because the tail cap bottoms out against the body before contact is made. A spacer to fill the gap would do the trick.


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks PCC! P1D & L2T looked odd when lego'd coz they differ in dimension. 

Would like to use the P1D body coz its a little bit fatter with M3 head and S9 tailcap.


----------



## PCC (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd say go with the P1D body and tail along with the M3 head.


----------



## don.gwapo (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I'll go with that but I want my light to tailstand so I'm gonna use the S9 tailcap and, waiting for US dealers to have them in stock.


----------



## betweenrides (Nov 20, 2012)

jcalvert said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Despite the L2N not being hard anodized, for those of you who have one, is the anodizing holding up to daily use, or not so much. I would greatly appreciate your feedback, thank you!
> 
> -John



John:

I use my lights mainly for night riding (bicycle) and unfortunately the season has pretty much passed so I'm not using the light as much as I'd like to. I do use my L2N for around the house and I'm not really noticing a lot of difference in the finish from the L2P. It really is a nice light and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## betweenrides (Nov 20, 2012)

Speaking of Lego: Thought you might like to see some pics of combinations of various SF Lights:

L2P (Black) on the left, L2N (Gray) on the right:



IMG_0847 by matherd2004, on Flickr

All my Solarforce lights, L2N in the middle:



IMG_0849 by matherd2004, on Flickr

This shot shows the L2N color a little better:



IMG_0850 by matherd2004, on Flickr

Foreground is L2P Head with L2N Bezel and Body:



IMG_0879 by matherd2004, on Flickr

L2N (Gray) leggoed with L2 (Silver):



IMG_0881 by matherd2004, on Flickr


----------



## PCC (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it me or are the grooves on the bezel deeper on the L2N than on the L2P?


----------



## wordwalker3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I recently received an L2N and an L2N with the M3 head as well as four XML-u2 dropins. The m3 was non-functional and one of the dropins was sensitive to light finger tap on the head of the flashlight and two were missing. I emailed solarforce and replacements were sent immediately. They arrived quickly and all were functional. Just when I thought I couldn't be more pleased, I received a second package...a duplicate set of replacements! we worked out a deal as to what to keep and what to return. I am realy pleased by their fast response. It is the first time I've had any problems with an order from Solarforce, but I am very happy at the outcome.


----------



## rockhound42 (Apr 23, 2013)

Really happy with my L2N and P1D, L2N has M3 head on at the minute, waiting for an L2T head for it, just about to order a triple Nichia 219 from edc+ for the P1D, xml u2 3 mode will then go in L2N. Will try posting pics when it arrives.........


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have used my grey L2N for almost 6 months now, as my primary work light. 
It is stored in my pocket together with other stuff, usually my light tools. 
So far, the whole body has "aged" pretty gracefully & I must say the scarring make the flashlight look better.. 
I must say, I'm pretty surprised by the build quality. :thumbup:






JonK

Sent from my Awesome phone from somewhere in the mountains


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 3, 2013)

Received my L2N today from solarforce-sales and am quite disappointed. Hopefully their C/S has kept up better than their quality control.




What you see is missing anodizing on a brand-new light.


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm, that's a first for me. 
Ive bought over 15 host from them & none had a single cosmetic defect. 

- JonK


----------



## TMedina (Dec 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear it - my L2N is far and away my favorite Solarforce host, although I prefer the L2T bezel.


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 19, 2013)

Do these L2N's fit the large Protected 3400mAh 18650 batteries in both length and inside the tube?


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 20, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> Do these L2N's fit the large Protected 3400mAh 18650 batteries in both length and inside the tube?



Mine fits.. =) 

- JonK


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2014)

Earlier I found that only L2r(discontinued 2AA host) worked with Malkoff dropins(without modification). Anything new here? Do the new Solarforce hosts accept Malkoff dropins?


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have Malkoff's in L2p's, L2t's, and an L2r. They also fit an L2i. I do not have any of the newer hosts so I can't speak for them.


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Earlier I found that only L2r(discontinued 2AA host) worked with Malkoff dropins(without modification). Anything new here? Do the new Solarforce hosts accept Malkoff dropins?



My L2Ps, L2Ts, L2Ms & L2N all fits my Malkoffs without any issues. 
Just that it needs the outter spring.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2014)

I remember I tried to place M61W in L2T and it didn't fit properly, also I think it was the same with L2M. Hmm, need to check it out more...:thinking:
Or if I just missed the outer spring. This doesn't need in L2r, though.


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I remember I tried to place M61W in L2T and it didn't fit properly, also I think it was the same with L2M. Hmm, need to check it out more...:thinking:
> Or if I just missed the outer spring. This doesn't need in L2r, though.



Mine wont work without the outer spring because there is some vertical free play.


----------



## TMedina (Feb 19, 2014)

Same with mine - the older Solarforce takes a Malkoff just fine, but the newer models require the spring to function correctly.

That said, you could also use aluminum foil to wrap the module.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 19, 2014)

I still wrap my Malkoff's with a thin piece of a tin can to make the fit even better. Just once around does it.


----------



## PCC (Feb 28, 2014)

Solarforce hosts have drop-in pockets that are both larger in diameter as well as depth than Surefire hosts. Malkoff drop-ins are designed to fit Surefires so they're a loose fit in Solarforce hosts. The spring is needed to allow for positive negative contact. Using aluminum foil to wrap the drop-in for a snug fit to the host will give the same result and has the added benefit of helping conduct heat away from the drop-in itself.


----------

